# Red Lion !!! R They CRAZY ???



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)

watch this !!!

ReDLion's Warrior $$$ The World Best Extreme bully Freak $$$ - YouTube

at the end it´s written "Specializing in the elite APBT"

what the HELL are they saying ??? and most importantly how in the name of APBT no one (in all registries) did anything about this ???


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

not sure what the registries can do... but yeah they look like big red turds that cant walk.


----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> not sure what the registries can do... but yeah they look like big red turds that cant walk.


:goodpost: 

are they registered as APBT ??? and if so by which registry ??? ADBA, UKC or what ???


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

atleast they call them bullies for the most part .


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone mixed in DDB here... and hung the papers if they are still registered with UKC or ADBA... Sad....


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

idk if this is true but a friend of mine in ATL says they use farm animal steroids.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

good question... ... one that has beating the dead horse into pulverized fertilizer and now in place are a field of orchids... 

the beauty part is more people are aware and well for the most part if they aren't they will soon be educated and will have aha moments of enlightenment themselves. Pride is powerful and especially when its backed with $$$$$$. 

These big dogs are bandogs.. and all bandogs are in the same group working mastiffs .. any APBT over 80/85lbs and especially 100lbs are bandogs and tetering on the beginning building blocks of mastiffs themselves. The first bandogs/mastiffs were oversized pit bulldogs from 17/1800s and more organized breeding in the early 1900s also by breeding for show standard and not for working standard the breed became over ran with defects.. hmmmmm... sounds familiar ... 

if it can be done .. it has been done... if it can be said.. it has been said. there is no new breed .. they've all been done before. No these aren't traditional APBTs . Thats a critique that will mark more than 3/4's of the dogs registered as APBTs of the list. As soon as the bully world finds consistency you'll see a mastiff like bulldog with just as many health defects that can arise and commonly does with in the stock and peoples pets.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> good question... ... one that has beating the dead horse into pulverized fertilizer and now in place are a field of orchids...
> 
> the beauty part is more people are aware and well for the most part if they aren't they will soon be educated and will have aha moments of enlightenment themselves. Pride is powerful and especially when its backed with $$$$$$.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Unfortunately, as with most modern tainted crap, it is just crap that needs to be :flush: and be done. Nothing functional, nothing worthy of even attempt to be used.. Just more of the same old $$$ marketing garbage.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> good question... ... one that has beating the dead horse into pulverized fertilizer and now in place are a field of orchids...
> 
> the beauty part is more people are aware and well for the most part if they aren't they will soon be educated and will have aha moments of enlightenment themselves. Pride is powerful and especially when its backed with $$$$$$.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I agree but poorly bred bandogs at that. I have seen some nice bandogs before and they had nice drive and could move and work these I doubt could do any of that. I laughed at the comment " well atleast they call them bullys for the most part" these dogs don't even fit the bully standard and it's almost insulting to hear them being called that LMFAO, I would go with very poorly bred bandogs seeing as you can see DDB or other mastiff types in there.


----------

